# How useful is...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Exo Terra Under tank heater for an Aquarium? I snared one in a dumpsterdive. it works.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Would work to bring the temp up to a degree, but you might as well use a conventional heater.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are for reptiles if it under tank Id make sure the tank is raised as they can cause a fire hazzard.I have one for my hermit crabs but I keep it on the side of the tank. Pat


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it is for reptiles. I was thinking I Might use it on my cracked tank on teh windowsill that's growing mosses.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if it works, use it I'd say. ....but monitor it for a while.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just had an idea. As pat said, it could become a fire hazzard, and I agree, it could be. But if I use it on claude's tank, I could put it on the side by the wall. that way it would be warming the water by the filter in and spillyway and flow over the tank. that way I can monitor it easily, and remove it if it fails. That sound workable?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It should be fine on the side as long as air can flow around it. Make sure you keep an eye on your tank temp and it should work fine.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will do. I don't want boiled shrimp


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmm. Boiled shrimp. With some horseradish sauce and a nice glass of chardenay. A hard cheese would be nice too and some fresh calabresi (sp?) bread.

Great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Another problem is that they get REALLY hot, so if you have fish or anything that may land on it, they can get some serious burns.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

maybe I should use it as a coffee cup warmer


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Another problem is that they get REALLY hot, so if you have fish or anything that may land on it, they can get some serious burns.


They shouldnt get thet hot I can hold my hand against mine and it just feels warm. If it gets that hot id say theres something wrong.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> They shouldnt get thet hot I can hold my hand against mine and it just feels warm. If it gets that hot id say theres something wrong.


AAAH so not good to use as a coffee warmer then?


----------

